# Font Colors



## t77snapshot (Sep 15, 2009)

I want to change the colors of the words in my sig. I have tried several codes from different websites, but nothing works. 

Can someone provide me with the right codes to change the colors of my words? 

Thank you-


----------



## Asylum (Sep 15, 2009)

Try these.
http://www.w3schools.com/html/html_colors.asp


----------



## erocker (Sep 15, 2009)

It's really easy to add color to your signature. Tick the big "A" button and select the text color. It's all built-in!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 15, 2009)

OMG! your right! Thanks erocker, I don't how I missed that. Wow that does make it a lot easier.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 16, 2009)

For a sig it's not that big of a deal, but when writing out programming code, I've found it a lot easier to learn the bbcode parse language than to rely on the buttons. You can mix and match all of the style options to your hearts content ...

```
[plain]
[color="Blue"]My [/color][color="Purple"][i][u]UGLY[/u][/i][/color][color="Red"] fonts[/color]
[/plain]
```

which of course produces ..
My _UGLY_ fonts

You can also nest codes within codes to make life a little eaiser and not have to type so many start and end tags ...

```
[plain]
[color="Blue"]First blue [color="Red"][u]then underlined red[/u][/color] then blue again[/color]
[/plain]
```

results...
First blue then underlined red then blue again

Also remember that if you want bbcode to appear in your post (like I did in the above code blocks), you need to enclose it in [plain][/plain] tags.


----------

